# Amazon deal on Chef Choice 615a meat slicer



## jbellard (Jan 2, 2019)

i know that some folks might be interested in this. I just got an email saying that the Chef Choice 615a meat slicer is on sale for only $89.99 until tomorrow only or until they run out. 

I just ordered mine!!!  $98.89 with tax


----------



## solman (Jan 2, 2019)

i did a search for "chefs choice 615a" and nothing close to $89 shows up. maybe post a direct link to it?

nevermind, i see you have to go to woots website for it. https://www.woot.com/offers/chefschoice-615a-electric-meat-slicer?ref=w_cnt_wp_0_5


----------



## jbellard (Jan 2, 2019)

Solman,

Thanks for clarifying and getting the link. I think folks here will be interested.


----------



## solman (Jan 2, 2019)

i've been wanting a slicer for the longest time, but can't seem to click "buy" whenever i have one in my online shopping cart. i'd use it mainly to slice meats to make jerky, and that's maybe once every couple months, which is hard for me to justify getting one. what else do you guys use them for?


----------



## jbellard (Jan 2, 2019)

I’ve been looking and was actually going to get the older 615 model as it was only $129 vs $175 but I jumped all over the new 615a for only $89.99. 

I will use my slicer for cutting meat for jerky and for cutting bacon. You can also cut veggies, fruit, etc. 
I will use it to cut meat.


----------



## solman (Jan 2, 2019)

you guys are a bad influence on me. finally bought my first slicer. i went through couponcabin.com and saved an extra $5 through their cash back offer.


----------



## buzzy (Jan 2, 2019)

They also come in handy if slicing up a bunch of cabbage to make kraut. The more uses the more reason to buy one


----------



## solman (Jan 2, 2019)

And I was thinking the other day I need to eat more homemade cole slaw. Homemade shabu shabu and hot pots may be in my future too. This may be a good purchase after all.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks!! I have been wanting a slicer since I made the first batch of bacon. Just ordered mine. Should be here in plenty of time before my batches of buckboard and pastrami are ready to smoke and slice.

Question - I noticed it comes with a serrated blade, is that ok to cut bacon and pastrami? If not I will end up ordering the smooth blade too.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 2, 2019)

That sure is tempting.


----------



## jbellard (Jan 2, 2019)

Yesterday Sarge, the 615a was $175 on Amazon. 
Pretty great deal if you ask me!


----------



## old sarge (Jan 2, 2019)

That it is.  And thanks for the head-up! But I am leaning toward the 665 slicer. I need a larger blade.  Also looking at a LEM 1240.


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 2, 2019)

From Chefs Choice

"
*What is the difference between a fine edge and serrated slicer blade? Do I need both?*

The obvious difference is that a fine edge slicer blade has a smooth edge while a serrated slicer blade resembles a table saw. Both types of blades are multi-purpose, however, for models that come equipped with a serrated blade, Chef’sChoice offers an optional straight edge blade for ultra-thin slicing of specialty meats such as prosciutto. We also offer an optional serrated blade for our larger, professional slicers, on which the standard blade is fine edge. Serrated blades tend to perform better when cutting into hard crusted breads or fibrous foods. If your slicer is used for normal household purposes, the blade that comes with it be the optional choice."


I'm trying REALLY hard not to order one..


----------



## dave schiller (Jan 2, 2019)

jcam, to cleanly slice meat, you definitely need the smooth blade.  The serrated blade is good for bread and things like that.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 3, 2019)

dave schiller said:


> jcam, to cleanly slice meat, you definitely need the smooth blade.  The serrated blade is good for bread and things like that.


It seems odd to me that the default blade shipped with the unit is the serrated. I’d have thought most people would be using for meats and cheeses sliced reasonably thin. Guess I better get that smooth blade ordered lol.


----------



## solman (Jan 3, 2019)

If you read the reviews on Amazon, a lot of people who say they bought the straight blade say that the serrated works for them well enough that they wouldn't have bought the straight blade. I plan to use the serrated and see how it goes first before buying the straight blade.


----------



## CSR (Jan 3, 2019)

And.....sold out :(


----------



## old sarge (Jan 4, 2019)

Tonight I ordered the Chef's Choice 665 from MidwayUSA.  End of season clearance. Snared the last one for $176.97 with free shipping.  Not quite the deal that woot had the 615A for but still better than the $229. others are selling it for.


----------



## jbellard (Jan 4, 2019)

Good deal sarge!  Now we just have to wait for our new toys to get here right?


----------



## old sarge (Jan 4, 2019)

I had it in the cart for a week before I decided what the heck! Just get it done. Should be here around the 17th.  I nearly ordered this Waring.  Looks like a capable unit from the videos on youtube.  But it was larger than I need or wanted.


----------



## jbellard (Jan 4, 2019)

The chef choice 615a is supposed to arrive this coming Monday. Can’t wait.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 4, 2019)

Enjoy!


----------



## old sarge (Jan 11, 2019)

My slicer came from MidwayUSA.


----------



## solman (Jan 14, 2019)

i used my new 615a slicer to slice up a pork loin to make pork jerky. i used the oem serrated blade, and it did a great job doing 1/4" slices. i plan to do paper thin slices for some asian dishes, like shabu shabu or hot pot, so we'll see if the serrated blade can do that. but for 1/4" slices i don't see the need for a straight blade.


----------



## cpanderson (May 20, 2019)

Just to bump this thread, I saw this thread today as I was looking for a slice and clicked on the woot link provided in the original post and it is still available for $89.99.  I just ordered one.


----------



## jbellard (May 20, 2019)

CP you will love it!


----------



## cpanderson (May 20, 2019)

jbellard said:


> CP you will love it!


I have some Umai Spanish Chorizo drying in the fridge right now, and have a Bresaola and Lomo Embuchado curing as well.  I started thinking it was time for a slicer


----------



## old sarge (May 20, 2019)

That is a sweet deal!


----------



## jcam222 (May 20, 2019)

I got it off Woot awhile back and for the money its unbeatable.


----------



## old sarge (May 20, 2019)

I have a different Chef's Choice model and the quality is top notch.


----------



## cpanderson (May 21, 2019)

Does anybody have any experience or knowledge of how it will perform slicing thin slices of prosciutto or bresaola?  I read a thread here somewhere that the person built and installed a sort of shim to get extra thin slices.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (May 21, 2019)

I have this slicer.  I have found that freezing what you are going to slice for a few hours will let you get ultra thin without modifications.  My favorite use is slicing smoked bottom round for Roast Beef sammies.  I can slice just as thin as the deli, and pay a LOT less for my roast beef.  The only downside is that it won't take large chunks of meat because of the smaller blade diameter.  I also found the smooth blade cut better than the serrated.


----------



## daveomak (May 21, 2019)

I added an aluminum plate to lengthen, widen and reduce the gap next to the blade...  It improved the slices where they are a lot thinner but not as thin as the expensive, professional slicers...  Pastrami sliced pretty thin...  better than before...


----------

